
An extreme journey to find a rare beast - benologist
http://www.bbc.com/earth/bespoke/story/hunt-for-the-grey-ghost/index.html
======
spobin
Planet Earth is by far the best nature documentary I've ever seen. I'd
recommend it to anyone who's yet to see it.

------
nefitty
Wow, this is like a whole experience. BBC does it again. The presentation is
beautiful.

------
sohkamyung
I still remember the snow leopard sequence shown in Planet Earth. I'm
definitely looking forward to see this in the new Planet Earth.

------
known
You made my day

